# kayak trip



## Abrick (Sep 20, 2013)

Taking a 2 day kayak/ flatstalker trip to port aransas this sun/ monday. We will be fishing wilsons cut and or south bay/brown and root depending on the tide.

We have some gear. Your own tackle and waders are needed. We fish pretty hard with artificals, will be targeting reds mainly but we will check out the cuts for flounder, trout should still be around the flats so we might target them too. 

Pm for details


----------



## Abrick (Sep 20, 2013)

Sorry forgot the most important detail.

Spot available is in our tandem native kayak, has a console for gear and dry bags fir electronics and such.

Cool trip for a serious fisherman with out a rig.


----------

